# TF SARG



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.first.army.mil/TFSARG/Index.html


I spent about 3 years in this unit, training soldiers, airmen and sailors. During my time there I spent countless time assisting in doctrine changes and making the program more accept able to units being trained. It did have command issues along with senior leadership allowing great instructors to be removed from the unit. This all a thing of the past.

The new leadership is making great strides to turn the program in to world-class marksmanship training. I spent 2 years on the developmental side and can contest to the ability of the Academy formerly the (marksmanship center/ school house). Most of the senior instructors are double distinguished, president’s hundred recipients, along with being the top 10% military shooters.

If you are a member of the US Armed forces and are looking for some training in the marksmanship area, I would recommend starting here. If you can not get responses from the website feel free to contact me and I will forward POC’s…


----------

